# western unimount motor relay ground??



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

do the 12 volt motor relays directly need to be grounded to the frame when you secure them ? they have a metal base but not sure if you have to and if you do will a bolt holding it in be enough. the western instructions say nothing about it but i always see my friend that works on these grounding directly . its a unimount set up and the ground through the wiring on that side is through the plow mounting connection. power comes off the motor relay to the plug and back inside the engine area so it can ground to frame or block. if the instructions dont say to and it has a big ground on the wiring. there is no need to ground that relay right?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

The relay does not need to be grounded.


----------

